# Thumbs.bd folder?



## 001100010010

Recently I have tried the USB Secure program with 3 trials, after the 3 trials, however, I had to uninstall it. The program had left a data folder named Thumbs.bd, not the normal Thumbs.db you would find in some folders.

In fact, Thumbs.bd is a folder, containing the files Fax, which is a 0 byte file with nothing else special about it. Also a file named Microsoft XPS Document Writer, also a 0 byte file.

When I try to delete Thumbs.bd, (Which is roughly a 200KB folder/file whatever) Windows 7 says that it is no longer there, meaning my OS thinks that it is somewhere else or doesn't exist at all...

I further investigated, and tried FileASSASSIN which comes with Malwarebyte's Anti-Malware to delete this "Thumbs.bd", but then it gives me an error which states that it needs permission from the owner of the files. Not only that, but when I go to the properties of Thumbs.bd, it states that it is a file folder with the extension bd (?). The Hidden option is grey, so I can't do anything about that, but apparently it contains 4 files and 1 folder??? It won't let me change anything else, however I may deselect the Read-only option, which is currently only applied to files within the folder. When I click Apply, an error seems to have occurred, stating that the file "\con.{...}..." Windows cannot find the file specified...

Seriously WTF? How do I get rid of this? Please don't make me format 300 GB of data in my mobile drive...



THINGS THAT I KNOW:

- Thumbs.** are created for USB Secure in order to temporarily move all my files into a secure area, which is a hidden Thumbs.** folder.
- Thumbs.ms was created when I tried USB Secure for the trial.
- I can only select "General" or "Previous Versions" in the properties of Thumbs.bd.


Another thing, is it possible for ME to make folders with extensions that will also work on other computers? Thanks for all your support.


----------



## 001100010010

Weird... I tried many times now, and I got to the point where the file:

con.{d3e34b21-9d75-101a-8c3d-00aa001a1652}

still remains... it is a file with the file type {d3e34b21-9d75-101a-8c3d-00aa001a1652} (LOL)... please help! Thanks.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Have you tried booting into Safe Mode and deleting it?


----------



## 001100010010

Just tried... Windows says that file is not located in blahblahblah... How is this happening? I have never seen this before...



And yes I am in other forums... sometimes.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Weird...
Are you sure you really need to get rid of this file? Is it on your desktop or something?


Exactly what other forums and do you know me? I know someone who has a similar user name as you.


----------



## 001100010010

It would be the best to delete this file, it is on a mobile hard drive J:\ and I still can't figure it out...



I may go by the names 001010011100101110 or 001100010010, either way, it's a bunch of 0's and 1's =P


----------



## 001100010010

....So it has been almost one year since this happened, and I still cannot find a solution. I can rename the Thumbs.bd folder just fine, but I cannot do anything to the con.{d3e34b21-9d75-101a-8c3d-00aa001a1652} file.

The file is 1782 bytes, however I cannot access its properties. In the Properties window, it's almost like it doesn't exist: only a General tab, and the Created/Modified/Accessed dates are left blank, on top of that the sizes are shown as zero, even though the file is 1.74 KB when it is selected...

I've tried FileASSASSIN, unlocking delete, and restart deletes, but none works.

Sorry for bumping such an old thread, but I didn't really want to create a new thread and explain my situation again. So I wonder if there could be a solution to my problem now, thanks.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Alright well, try copying all the files to another drive and reformat. I know you don't want to do this, it's time consuming, but I honestly don't know what else to do here


----------

